# Never owned towers, how bout PA m50



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

The Polk Audio Monitor50 Series II Floorstanding Loudspeaker, in cherry, are on sale for $80 shipped ea. I've always wanted tower speakers and these should be an improvement over my older Kenwwod HTIB speakers. Am i on the right path? I have a bic dv62 clr center that i can keep or replace with the PA CS1 serrie II thats on for $60.

I would say 90% movies 10% music. I currently have the Pioneer vsx-520 and bic f-12 sub.


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

tonydp said:


> The Polk Audio Monitor50 Series II Floorstanding Loudspeaker, in cherry, are on sale for $80 shipped ea. I've always wanted tower speakers and these should be an improvement over my older Kenwwod HTIB speakers. Am i on the right path? I have a bic dv62 clr center that i can keep or replace with the PA CS1 serrie II thats on for $60.
> 
> I would say 90% movies 10% music. I currently have the Pioneer vsx-520 and bic f-12 sub.


Not a fan of the Monitor 50, mids sound very thin to me. Go at least with the m60's and CS2 which is a substantial upgrade over the CS1.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

AH man, i think i new that but that price is low :hissyfit: Wonder how those new pioneers would fair. If i had a million dollars.....onder:


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Matt34 said:


> Not a fan of the Monitor 50, mids sound very thin to me. Go at least with the m60's and CS2 which is a substantial upgrade over the CS1.


I would go one step further and say that the Monitors/TSi are just not very good speakers period. I dont think the M60s offer anything over the 50s.

OP, I would suggest that you perhaps search the forums for used speakers on sale, many people in this hobby keep their gear in great condition and you can get some great deals out there on products that are much better. Otherwise look at discontinued products from other MFGs such as the Bronze series from Monitor Audio, or PSB Image


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

problem is i'm in the great white north. by the time i get stuff shipped it's way to much! All i can get besides these sale items and sub $300 is the new pioneer sp-fs51 or any BIC Venturi DV64
must do more research....


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

whats the great white north,,,, sorry


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

callas01 said:


> whats the great white north,,,, sorry


Canadaaddle:


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

tonydp said:


> Canadaaddle:


wasnt sure if it was canada or alaska

Cant you guys get great deals on Energy up there? You should buy your setup more slowly and get better components then rush into buying all weaker components at once. JMO.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

callas01 said:


> wasnt sure if it was canada or alaska
> 
> Cant you guys get great deals on Energy up there? You should buy your setup more slowly and get better components then rush into buying all weaker components at once. JMO.


also look at Canuck audio mart for used gear


----------

